# Tl90a new holland pto help



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a tl90a and the pto will stop turning when under load. It will engage hooked to my baler but when it gets hay in the pickup the pto will stop. I disengaged it and then back on but it will not work. If it sits for a few seconds it will start turning again but then stop. It smells like the pto clutch slipping. Is there something I can check?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say If it is time for a clutch.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't know if the drive clutch and pto was th he same. Everything else works as it should. The 3pt works as it should.


----------

